# RecipeDB - Silly Season Summer Ale



## gibbocore (3/12/08)

Silly Season Summer Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes I mashed at 65 degrees and used ph5.2 adjuster.I've made another two kegs of this to take up to coffs this year, cant wait.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Caramunich I    0.01 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 15mins)    20 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 15mins)    20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    4 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 60mins)    4 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     250 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 32.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 13 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## kram (3/12/08)

> I mashed at 55 degrees


Must have one mother of a head on that beer!


----------



## gibbocore (3/12/08)

kram said:


> Must have one mother of a head on that beer!




ahhh f*ck it, thats twice now Mark.


----------



## Katherine (3/12/08)

Ive never entered a recipe in the recipeDB....

but originally that reciepe had only 3 IBU... see you have changed it now... what would a beer taste like with such a low IBU...? sorry about the hijack


----------



## gibbocore (3/12/08)

yeah if you see it mid edit it only shows where i'm up to, so i must have only done one hop addition at that stage.


----------



## Katherine (3/12/08)

sorry guys I did it to Bconnery also... I thought once it was posted it was complete... 

it would of being very sweet with only one hop addition. i think it was around 3IBU.


----------



## gibbocore (3/12/08)

no problem katie.


----------

